# Throw Rope at Zoom Flume



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

So the rope is out of the river?


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Mechanical advantage? Throw rope? Noah's Ark? My curiosity is also peaked. Alan, why do the photo boaters not have any documentation of this?


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

I assume there were more trips coming down and so upstream is where the photographers attention was. But obviously, Noahs isn't talking...


----------



## Boater72 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Throw rope*

There was a throw rope that we pulled out on a Noah's training trip on the afternoon of the 4th. It was left/downstream of pinnacle and below the sight of the photographers. The bag was chalked in between some rocks on the river bed. The strange thing was that the other end of the rope was pulled upstream to the shore and was out of the water. We pulled the bag out with a 4:1 and the bag was unmarked. The photographers said they had no idea it was there, or where it possibly came from.

I had mentioned the rope at the Upper Ark Head Guide meeting and none of the commercial outfitters new of any missing ropes. 

Thankfully no one had swam into the rope before it was removed.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe they just prayed really, really hard.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

chepora said:


> Maybe they just prayed really, really hard.


That's really not as funny as it sounded in your head. Maybe you should just thank them for removing a potentially dangerous rope from the river.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

i thought it was funny.... maybe you should work on growing thicker skin or laughing at yourself.... either one

and before you flame me, yes i am religious

two thumbs up for whoever pulled it out of the river before a swimmer hit it


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

colorado_steve said:


> i thought it was funny.... maybe you should work on growing thicker skin or laughing at yourself.... either one
> 
> and before you flame me, yes i am religious
> 
> two thumbs up for whoever pulled it out of the river before a swimmer hit it


Steve, you're probably more religious than me. I don't think my skin is that thin. I know some good, hard working people that worked for Noah's. It was just a rude comment that wasn't very funny in my opinion. Amen.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah I'll agree too... It was funny. Of course safety is always the first priority. Praise baby jesus we're all safe!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I like to picture Jesus in a tuxedo T-Shirt because it says I want to be formal, but I'm here to party.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Save me jeabus


----------



## Boater72 (Aug 21, 2006)

For the record...we always pray really hard and I do have a sense of humor as well. No offensive taken.


----------



## moxie (Sep 28, 2010)

Yer gonna die?


----------



## moxie (Sep 28, 2010)

Also, thanks for getting it out of there. I heard some folks might be in the area this weekend.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think nearly every humorous comment is funny in its own way. It helps to be able to get in touch with your inner teenager.

The prayer comment is always funny.

I am still laughing from, 'Save me jeabus.'

Jesus in a tuxedo T-Shirt. Awesome image.

Thanks for the chuckles.

The thought that God could care less about a rope on Zoom flume is really hilarious. I just pulled a Tebo on that one.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

And speaking of god, don't you think she enjoys watching the carnage as much as anyone? It seams to me that ones' intention on the water is the highest form of worship.


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

So humor aside (& them were some good jokes!) (oh, & blond & female raft guide jokes are my favorites, it's good to be able to laugh at ones self!) Anyways, my thought is that the rope might have been from private boaters the evening before (after photographers left,) hence the unmarked bag, & no photographer info, & lack of professionalism in leaving a rope. Oh, & I pray to the River all the time! (just in my own unique hippy dippy way.)


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

chepora said:


> Maybe they just prayed really, really hard.


actually, it was very funny.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

"oh, & blond & female raft guide jokes are my favorites"

You'll have to start a thread on those....


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

A blond is sitting in a raft, in the middle of a field, rowing away. Another blond is driving down the road and sees her. She stops her car and yells at the blond in the field. " Its blonds like you that give blonds like me a bad name, And if I could swim I would come out there and kick your ass."


----------



## heytat (Jan 5, 2009)

*get a sense of humor.*

I thought the prayer comment was funny too. And I am religious. I believe in His Noodly Goodness. RAMEN


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

2 blondes are fishing in a rented boat, they are catching fish left and right for hours. Eventually they realize they are out of time and must return the boat but they want to remember where they were so they can return and catch more fish.

The one blonde says to the other "I know - I'll use my eyeliner pencil to mark a big X on the bottom of the boat so we will know that X marks the spot!! This way we'll be able to find this same spot again!"

The other blonde replies with "But how do you know we'll get the same boat?"


----------



## skiingian1 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

whats the difference between a female raft guide & sasquatch? One is harry all over & shit's in the woods, & the other one doesn't exist.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

"I like to think of Jesus like a mischievous badger. "

"I like to think of Jesus like a shapeshifter, or a changeling, like that guy--you ever hear of that TV show Manimal? "

"I like to think of Jesus like a figure skater, who wears, like, a white outfit, and he does interpretive ice dances of my life's journey."

"I like to think of Jesus like a muscular trapeze artist."

"I like to think of Jesus like a dirty old bum. He's comin' up to me, and I'm 'bout to sock him, cause, you know, he's a dirty old bum, but then I say, "Wait a minute, there's something... I don't know, special about this guy.""


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

BWWWAAAAHHAAHHA, you guys crack me up!!!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

shake and bake


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

So this crusty old raft guide who finally kicked the bucket was standing at the Pearly Gates waiting for St. Peter to let him in. Just then a dude with long hair, a paddle, and wearing a PFD walks up, gives Peter a high-five, and just strolls on in... The old guide says "Hey St. Peter. Who was that guy??" And Peter responds "Oh, that's just Jesus. He thinks he's a raft guide."


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Alan, I am going to add this one to my repertoire now


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

rivervibe said:


> So this crusty old raft guide who finally kicked the bucket was standing at the Pearly Gates waiting for St. Peter to let him in. Just then a dude with long hair, a paddle, and wearing a PFD walks up, gives Peter a high-five, and just strolls on in... The old guide says "Hey St. Peter. Who was that guy??" And Peter responds "Oh, that's just Jesus. He thinks he's a raft guide."


 LMAO!


----------

